# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Προειδοποίηση στον χρήστη alfredos-choosen

## dazyraby

*O χρήστης έλαβε προειδοποίηση για την γλώσσα που χρησιμοποίησε στο παρακάτω thread

**http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36217*

*http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36217*

----------

